# Need some diet tweaking



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jun 16, 2012)

Ok all. So FYI I'm 28, 5'8, 158lbs right now. I've always been a hard gainer and somewhat slim, and only ever put any weight on after I started getting into fitness. That being said I have ALWAYS had this bit of belly fat. Even during my first Iraq tour when I dropped from 150 to 137 it stuck with me and has never really left. My goals are simple: put on lean muscle, increase endurance and strength, and not be as slim. End goal is to be in great shape for when I'm free to go for PJ indoc in the future. 

For exercise I do SOFWOD three times a week and swimming three times a week practicing the total immersion program to improve my swim with a day of rest. 

Diet is as follows: 

Breakfast: three egg whites and bowl of oatmeal (plain, with cinnamon sugar and milk mixed in) 

Lunch: usually turkey breast (2-4 slices) and about half a cup of broccoli 

Dinner: grilled chicken or fish or turkey breast, broccoli or green beans 

My rest day is also my cheat day for at least one meal, sometimes two.

Try and not eat any bread, pasta or rice in meals. 

Supplements: whey protein, multivitamin, fish oil, quercitin, beta alanine (currently on month break from creatine)

Don't feel like I'm putting on enough mass healthily honestly. Trying not to spend a lot of cash either given I split the grocery bill with the grandfather. Usually don't drink except on Friday & Saturday to unwind for the weekend, and it's usually no more than a sixer of Guinness of shiner bock, though sometimes I'll enjoy some Johnny walker. 

Ok all lay it on me! I'm not planning on really changing my workout routine on the advice of a mentor on here but you can comment if you want , still diet advice would be most welcome!


----------



## CDG (Jun 16, 2012)

If your goal is to gain lean mass, then you need more protein.  Estimates go as low as .75 grams of protein per pound of bodyweight just to maintain what mass you currently have.  Most place it at 1 gram.  To gain mass, you want to double that.  So if you weigh 158, you want to shoot for 316 grams of protein a day.  The most feasible way to accomplish this is to add protein shakes a couple times a day, or start using a mass gainer.  Putting on lean mass with minimal fat gain is a difficult task that takes a lot of diet discipline.  Honeslty, bodybuilders have the market cornered on how to eat in order to accomplish this goal, although training for hypertrophy will yield different results than SOFWODs.  A bodybuilding style diet may work well for you.  Many strength coaches advocate gaining mass (fat and muscle) to a weight a few pounds above your target lean weight.  Once you get there, you can clean your diet up and cut down to your target weight.  Likely the most difficult barrier for you is going to be the volume of aerboic and metabolic work you do with SOFWODs.  6 mile runs and calisthenics are not conducive to weight gain.  It sounds like you have some time before you would need to worry solely about the fitness needed for PJ indoc.  I would suggest switching to a CrossFit Football or 5/3/1 style of training.  The strength work coupled with a solid diet will put mass on you and there is enough conditioning that you will stay fairly lean and keep some conditioning.  Conditioning is relatively easy come, easy go.  Lean mass gain is much more difficult.  However, you have already said that you are not willing to change your training style.  With that in mind, the best advice I can give is to stuff your face with protein.  Especially given the amount of conditioning work you are doing, I would shoot for 2 grams of protein per pound of bodyweight.  Try slamming a big protein/peanut butter shake just before bed as well.  The calories will help a lot.  When strength comes up, hit it hard.  Don't hold back so you can perform better in the conditioning portion.  Good luck brother.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jun 16, 2012)

As always CDG your advice is appreciated. I was considering up'ing my protein intake before I posted this thread but it seems like a good idea overall now. I'm not above changing my workout routine, but the SOFWOD's while some I honestly can't complete sometimes do offer a challenge and combine weight lifting/endurance/running that I've been looking for, so I'd prefer not to switch to something else when I've gotten into it pretty well. I prefer to stay away from mass gainer's due to the carb's in em that for some reason tend to ALWAYS go right to my gut, so the protein I've got which isn't high in the sugar or carb's department I'm good with sticking with.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jun 16, 2012)

Also as  FYI also I've gotten into yoga also which has helped a LOT with old back pains and has deff increased overall fitness, flexibility, and strength.


----------



## Etype (Jun 16, 2012)

Your calories are super low.  I'd be starving if I ate like that and all I did was sit on the couch all day.
1/2 cup of broccoli is something like 25 calories.  You need to eat!
Why do you eat egg whites?  The yolk isn't bad for you.  High cholesterol comes from your body not being able to regulate said levels, not from eating it.
You avoid pasta, rice, and bread- but eat oatmeal for breakfast.
You need some fat and carbs in your diet, without it your body is processing all the protein as energy and not using it to rebuild cells.  Fat especially has a sparring effect on protein.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jun 16, 2012)

Etype said:


> Your calories are super low. I'd be starving if I ate like that and all I did was sit on the couch all day.
> 1/2 cup of broccoli is something like 25 calories. You need to eat!
> Why do you eat egg whites? The yolk isn't bad for you. High cholesterol comes from your body not being able to regulate said levels, not from eating it.
> You avoid pasta, rice, and bread- but eat oatmeal for breakfast.
> You need some fat and carbs in your diet, without it your body is processing all the protein as energy and not using it to rebuild cells. Fat especially has a sparring effect on protein.


 
I eat the egg white's for the protein and avoid the cholesterol/fat in them. I avoid the pasta/rice/bread on the advice of the GF who is a personal trainer, after I got out of the Corps my eating whatever I wanted/drinking in celebration put pounds on me I shed thanks to her advice hence why I've stuck with it trying to loose the fat around my belly. The oatmeal I eat in the morning since it's that time when you WANT the carbs for your activities during the day. I get some fat in almond butter and such. Like I had posted advice is welcome!


----------



## Etype (Jun 16, 2012)

- Oatmeal is a grain, just like bread/rice.
- There's about the same amount of protein in the yolk as there is in the white, there's just not much fat/cholesterol in the yolk.  So you're getting 3-4 grams of protein per egg for total of 9-12 grams in your breakfast meal.

- Spend a hundred bucks and an afternoon online, then you too could be a personal trainer.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jun 16, 2012)

Etype said:


> - Oatmeal is a grain, just like bread/rice.
> - There's about the same amount of protein in the yolk as there is in the white, there's just not much fat/cholesterol in the yolk. So you're getting 3-4 grams of protein per egg for total of 9-12 grams in your breakfast meal.
> 
> - Spend a hundred bucks and an afternoon online, then you too could be a personal trainer.


 
LOL! She's a actual certified one who trains clients and has competed nationally in women's bodybuilding competitions and has done modeling for Nike (yes I am that smooth a bastard). Ok, so keep the yoke for my breakfast (I usually scramble my eggs with olive oil), other suggestions?


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jun 16, 2012)

5-6 meals a day vice 3 meals a day.  This allows for a more constant/consistent stream of nutrients into your body.  
Along with what everyone else has said.


----------



## CDG (Jun 17, 2012)

SkrewzLoose said:


> 5-6 meals a day vice 3 meals a day. This allows for a more constant/consistent stream of nutrients into your body.
> Along with what everyone else has said.


 
There was an article on TNation not too long ago about the 5-6 meals a day vs 3.  It challenged a lot of the thinking behind why 6 meals a day is better and actually points out why it may be detrimental to your long term health to eat that way.  I'm not sure which way is better, but it is food for thought nonetheless. 

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/most_recent/a_new_way_to_eat


----------



## CDG (Jun 17, 2012)

JohnnyBoyUSMC said:


> I'm not above changing my workout routine, but the SOFWOD's while some I honestly can't complete sometimes do offer a challenge and combine weight lifting/endurance/running that I've been looking for, .


 
Just understand that this decision is going to make it more difficult to achieve lean mass gain like you may want.  It can be done, but it will be at a much slower rate and require draconian diet discipline.  At the end of the day, you have to decide what your priority is and adjust from there.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jun 17, 2012)

Ok all, the words are appreciated. For the diet I'll start eating the whole yoke vs just the white's for breakfast and toss a protein shake in the mix. Will also toss a protein shake in the mix for lunch and dinner. I'd be tempted to go with a mass gainer since it gives you the good mix of protein, carbs, and calories needed but am a bit hesitant given that I was doing that in the mornings for a bit and all I seemed to do was gain mass in the gut, though in all fairness I wasn't working out nearly as much as I am now. Thoughts? Also I'll check out CF football for a bit. I do enjoy SOFWOD to be sure but sometimes the amount of work is more than I find myself being able to do given my still trying to build up my strength/endurance.

My thought might be to (like was mentioned) stuff my face with protein, do CF football to gain mass/endurance/strength, and eventually switch my way back over to SOFWOD when I feel I've gained what I need in those regards.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jun 17, 2012)

I use Optimum Nutrition Pro Complex now after my workout.  I use 1 scoop of that and 1 scoop of their Casein.
I was using their Pro Complex Gainer , in the 10lb trash bag  , when I was trying to put on some mass.  
I love ON products, YMMV though.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jun 17, 2012)

There is a mass gainer I was using from GNC for a bit that had lots of protein, carbs, and creatine all mixed in, considering going back to that.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jun 17, 2012)

CDG said:


> There was an article on TNation not too long ago about the 5-6 meals a day vs 3. It challenged a lot of the thinking behind why 6 meals a day is better and actually points out why it may be detrimental to your long term health to eat that way. I'm not sure which way is better, but it is food for thought nonetheless.
> 
> http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/most_recent/a_new_way_to_eat


 
Dammit CDG!  Always making it difficult for me to sound smart and help out.  
Interesting article.  I put on at least 72lbs this past week while I was on leave, so I'll be hitting the gym hard and getting back on the diet train big time this week.


----------



## Etype (Jun 17, 2012)

I really haven't noticed a difference between protein supplements post-workout and just eating the same amount of protein in food throughout the day.

I have, however, noticed a big difference in getting some simple carbs in right after my workout- usually in the form of grape or orange juice.  I recover noticeably faster with this than with protein.  Bodybuilders get crazy with nutrient timing- carbs post workout, then protein a period of time later.  I just make sure my next meal after a workout has a good amount of protein.

You could make the argument that they are taking steroids, but there are plenty of elite powerlifters that take no supplements other than creatine- and that's monohydrate, none of the crazy designed varieties.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jun 17, 2012)

Just realized I'm an idiot...  Bought Powerade Zero to mix with my post WO shake for the sole reason getting carbs like Etype just spoke about.  I go to the fridge, check the label and it has zero calories and also less than 1g of carbs.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jun 17, 2012)

I had heard of the orange juice thing before, have to give it a shot! Figure taking in a good amount of protein (like what CDG posted) and carbs combined with some good eating will help put on some good weight. Anyone recall that whole "your body can only process 20g of protein an hour" thing? My sister said that had actually changed, anyone know anything about that. If it's still the same, what's that say about taking mass gainer and such?


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jun 19, 2012)

Ok all, so up'ing my protein intake for awhile and focusing on doing some CF football to gain some mass and strength. Only concern is swimming. Not that I can't swim, my current routine is one day gym/one day swim (don't have enough time during the day to do both). Feel if I go totally gym Mon-Fri and do swim Sat & Sun I'll not get the swimming I need to work on/improve my technique, if I keep it as I have it now I'm afraid of not getting/losing the gains I'm making gym wise. Advice?


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jun 19, 2012)

Perfect practice makes perfect.  The better your form, the faster you'll go.  
I only swam 2-3 times a week before shipping to boot camp and probably less than that once I was in boot camp.  I was always in the middle of the pack with my low 10min swim times for 500 yards...mostly due to an inefficient scissor kick.  Anyhow, focus on your form and getting comfortable in the water.  The rest is in that little space that occupies the 6" of real estate between your ears.  
Don't forget to KISS.

Oh, and throw some fruit (raspberry, strawberry, banana) and a little honey in that oatmeal.  Makes ALL the difference.  Plain oatmeal is gross!


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jun 19, 2012)

Lol, well I can swim it's getting technique down that'll matter most for me (that and getting down how to hold my breath when under longer). Oh, and I always add some cinnamon sugar to my oatmeal in the morning, not a whole lot but it helps!


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jun 19, 2012)

Something our motivator told us to do in order to get better at breath holding (without actually doing it in the pool) was to practice in the bed at night.  While you're lying in your bed, inhale > hold > exhale.  You can build up your lungs that way.  
The other thing we were told CONTINUOUSLY was that if/when we made it to the breath holding evolutions (under water swims, knot tying, drown proofing) we would have had enough practice to where it would be one of the easier evolutions.  It's all about staying calm and technique, just like everything else.  
What kind of breath holding stuff do you guys have at A&S?


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jun 19, 2012)

You'd have to ask someone at A&S I've yet to go, just a former Marine turned civie trying to improve matters until I CAN head to a A&S


----------



## Etype (Jun 19, 2012)

Don't worry too much about swimming, I'd say general fitness is more important. I was a recreational triathlete and was able to complete the 50m underwater and drown proofing the first times I tried them. It's something to train for when you get close to doing it, but general fitness is much more important.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jun 19, 2012)

Etype said:


> Don't worry too much about swimming, I'd say general fitness is more important. I was a recreational triathlete and was able to complete the 50m underwater and drown proofing the first times I tried them. It's something to train for when you get close to doing it, but general fitness is much more important.


 
Well it will be a bit cheaper anyhow, the damn Y charges $6 per swim session lol! Well I'm not recreational triathlete, but think I'll still do swimming on the weekend to get practice in. As it stands I can't get very far at all underwater swim, though that's partly from bad form.


----------



## CDG (Jun 19, 2012)

You can train breath holding without having to swim.  I don't have pool access right now, but when SOFWODs has the over-unders programmed I'll just row instead.  I row fairly hard for :20 while holding my breath, row for :20 while breathing normally, and then take whatever rest interval is prescribed.  You can also do this with running.  Another technique is breathing ladders.  You take an exercise that is pretty full body, but not too technique oriented.  KB swings fort example. Swing the bell one time, take ONE breath, swing twice, breathe twice.  You can up to 10,15,20, whatever and then back down to 1 and 1.  Shit is brutal.


----------



## Etype (Jun 19, 2012)

Stew Smith has a good video on youtube of good 50m underwater form.  Form has a lot to do with it, you really need to maximize your glide and relax- so it's all about stroke efficiency and hydrodynamics, stay close to the bottom.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jun 26, 2012)

CDG , your T-nation article mentions "smart fats".  Other than nuts and olive oil, what would be some good examples?


----------



## CDG (Jun 26, 2012)

SkrewzLoose said:


> CDG , your T-nation article mentions "smart fats". Other than nuts and olive oil, what would be some good examples?


 
Coconut oil, sunflower oil, sunflower seeds,avocado, any of the nut butters.  I pretty much get all my fat from coconut or olive oil.  I just cook my food in one, or both, and I'm good to go.  I'll use olives in a stir fry, or mix them into a chili, and I always have almonds or pecans around just to snack on.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jun 26, 2012)

So, maybe adding some (insert nut) butter into a morning mash up of oats, greek yogurt & protein powder?


----------



## CDG (Jun 26, 2012)

SkrewzLoose said:


> So, maybe adding some (insert nut) butter into a morning mash up of oats, greek yogurt & protein powder?


 
That could work.  When I was still doing dairy, I used to mix greek yogurt with a little fruit, some honey, and a couple handfuls of almonds.  Shit was pretty damn good.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jun 26, 2012)

Right now my breakfast consists of Greek yogurt with fruit on the bottom. It's good stuff. I use fresh fruit & honey for my Pre-WO oatmeal.
Once I get these last few pounds off, I'm thinking of going with:
1 packet plain oatmeal w/water
1 container of Greek yogurt
1 scoop protein
Butter procured from some type of nut (I refuse to continue saying "nut butter" )

Also thinking of switching over to Almond milk vice regular skim milk. I know there are plenty of anti-diary folks around here...thoughts?

ETA: I won't be making my own butter or anything else.  Is there anything I should look for and/or avoid when reading labels on almond/peanut butter?  I'm a simple guy who usually just buys JIF.


----------



## CDG (Jun 27, 2012)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Also thinking of switching over to Almond milk vice regular skim milk. I know there are plenty of anti-diary folks around here...thoughts?
> 
> ETA: I won't be making my own butter or anything else. Is there anything I should look for and/or avoid when reading labels on almond/peanut butter? I'm a simple guy who usually just buys JIF.


 
I use the original, unsweetened almond milk.  It tastes good, but there's nothing really to it from a nutrient standpoint. 

Avoid the shit that has a bunch of sugar added, if you can afford it.  Typically this will mean buying all-natural from a smaller brand.  I think even the stuff touted as "natural" by larger companies like JIF and Skippy have sugar added to them.  Like I said, it'll be more expensive, but there is a surprising amount of sugar added to peanut butter.


----------

